# Nature's Recipe Grain Free - New Food



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I just saw in this weekends Petsmart ad that Natures's Recipe has come out with two Grain Free formulas. Salmon with sweet potato and pumpkin, and Chicken with sweet potato and pumpkin. I went to their website but they have no mention of it and I did an internet search but I can't find any mention of it anywhere so I can't post a list of ingredients.

Just thought it was interesting that a company like Natures Recipe has come out with a grain free formula now. If I get to Petsmart anytime soon, I'll look it up and post the full list of ingredients. If anyone else can find them, it would be interesting to know what is in it since it is a mainstream food.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

good to see Petsmart coming out w/ something for their shoppers. 

Last time I was in a Petsmart, I just walked away shaking my head...all the glitz and glamour of hollywood marketing and maybe one food in the entire building I would have put in my Dogs dish(I think it was Blue Buffalo)....literally almost nothing worth more than Wal Mart offers.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> good to see Petsmart coming out w/ something for their shoppers.
> 
> Last time I was in a Petsmart, I just walked away shaking my head...all the glitz and glamour of hollywood marketing and maybe one food in the entire building I would have put in my Dogs dish(I think it was Blue Buffalo)....literally almost nothing worth more than Wal Mart offers.


Your right, they are now selling Wellness, but that and BB are the only ones worth feeding. Whenever I go there, I just want to stop everyone and ask why they feeding such crap to their animals. I say, support you local independent pet stores.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

ann g said:


> Your right, they are now selling Wellness, but that and BB are the only ones worth feeding. Whenever I go there, I just want to stop everyone and ask why they feeding such crap to their animals. I say, support you local independent pet stores.


Ann, I don't even think the Petsmart I was in(this was about a year ago) had any Wellness. And I do actually like the Wellness line and company. Like I said, I honestly think the only decent food they carried was Blue Buffalo. Next would be the Nutro line...after that, it was a littany of just pure garbage like Eukanuba, Pedigree....etc...it was literally not much different than Wal Mart. 

I actually like our Farm and Tractor stores like TSC better. They carry Blue Buffalo and most of the Diamond line(Taste of the Wild, 4Health, Naturals)...and their sale prices are very reasonable. 


So, this move to grain free from NR is a great move. I'd like to see an ingredient list.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Isnt Natures Recipe a Hills formula? 

I heard that Nutro is getting rid of corn gluten and menadione in their food, not sure when though (not that I'll ever buy it, but at least they're moving in the right direction). 

I'm glad Petsmart has wellness now, too bad they wont be selling core.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Unosmom said:


> Isnt Natures Recipe a Hills formula?
> 
> I heard that Nutro is getting rid of corn gluten and menadione in their food, not sure when though (not that I'll ever buy it, but at least they're moving in the right direction).
> 
> I'm glad Petsmart has wellness now, too bad they wont be selling core.


Natures Recipe is made by Del Monte Foods. I'm still not sure about the ingredients list for the new grain free but my previous dogs were on the Venison formula for years because of Chelsy and she did okay on it before I started researching food and learned a lot more. 

Del Monte: Nature's Recipe


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

That's good! It's a small step, considering that and BB Wilderness are the only grain free foods available in Petsmart (I believe?!) but at least it's a good step. It gives people the chance, who know nothing about pet nutrition, to walk into Petsmart and consider it....


----------



## kjschultz99 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Ingredients List*

Hi all - I bought Nature's Recipe Grain Free just the other day to try with my Boston Terrier. She came from the breeder on Eukanuba, didn't like her food, had a lot of itching, gas, and was losing weight. I switched to Blue Buffalo which she liked better for awhile, wasn't as itchy, but lost interest again and still had bad gas. Started mixing it with Wellness canned food, which she now eats, but still has the bad gas. So... decided to try a grain free product and picked this up. She really likes it (so far) - will pick it out from the BB, so still mix it with the canned food to keep her eating both for now. Especially since the NR is not puppy food.

Anyway, here is ingredient list - I bought the Chicken variety.

Chicken, sweet potatoes, potatoes, chicken meal, pea protein, poultry fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), apples, pumpkin, chicken digest, tomato pomace, salt, potassium chloride, niacin supplement, vitamin A supplement, D-Calcium pantothenate, thiamin mononitrate, beta-carotene, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, menadione sodium bisulfite complex, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin b12 supplement, choline chloride, minerals (zinc proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, iron proteinate, copper sulfate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), yucca schidigera extract, rosemary extract, citric acid (used as a preservative).


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

nah, too much potato, not enough meat, but I'm not particularly suprised since its Del Monte food.


----------



## kjschultz99 (Sep 6, 2010)

It's just an ingredient list - which doesn't say anything about how much of each ingredient is in there - just how much as compared to others... Protein is min 27%, the same as Blue Buffalo.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Have you ever looked at the ingredient list of say Orijen, Evo or Acana ? By the way you won't find those brands at Petsmart or Petco!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

kjschultz99 said:


> It's just an ingredient list - which doesn't say anything about how much of each ingredient is in there - just how much as compared to others... Protein is min 27%, the same as Blue Buffalo.


BUT .... If potatoes are the 2nd and 3rd ingredient, you know that there is more potato than any other thing. Potato is not a desired ingredient. 

Then you have poultry fat which comes from an unknown source. That is not good. You don't know where that fat came from. 

Then you have pumpkin. The only purpose of pumpkin in a dog's diet is to mask digestive problems. Why would a company want to do that except to hide the fact that their food causes digestive problems? 

Chicken digest is another undesired ingredient. It's highly processed chicken mush that is unrecognizable as chicken. 

After that is tomato pumace. Dogs don't need tomatoes but the pumace is refuse from the manufacture of ketsup etc. Its worse than tomatoes.

Lets don't forget salt. Why would you want to add salt to a diet. Salt is bad for humans and dogs.

Other than those reasons, its a great food. :smile:


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

I agree, way to many potatos,(for Petsmart) the BB Wilderness looks like a better option than the Natures Variety grain free.


----------



## merlin371 (Jul 26, 2010)

Seems like they replaced grains with just more veggies.
I bet grain free is gonna be the new holistic, where it will mean nothing for the actual quality of the food, just another gimmick


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

it also still has the menadione sodium bisulfite in it, so I would never even consider it. That and as previously mentioned, it has too much potato, not enough meat, and is just as expensive as many other much better grain-free foods. Definitely not worth it.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

I think everyone's covered everything basically, but I just wanted to add that the chicken (not chicken meal) has a higher water content and will drop down the ingredient list after processing. So it is mostly potatoes. I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> it also still has the menadione sodium bisulfite in it, so I would never even consider it. That and as previously mentioned, it has too much potato, not enough meat, and is just as expensive as many other much better grain-free foods. Definitely not worth it.


it's a culprit, it is....used in nutro products, too...and i swear menadione in nutro shortened the lives of three out of my four shih tzus...their liver enzymes were through the roof...and no one, not even me, figured out why..until i started reading about ingredients.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kjschultz99 said:


> It's just an ingredient list - which doesn't say anything about how much of each ingredient is in there - just how much as compared to others... Protein is min 27%, the same as Blue Buffalo.


think of it this way. ingredients have to be listed i n order from weight..from greatest to least. if two ingredients have the same weight in the food,then the manufacturer can list them in any order they want. for instance if chicken and corn were both 1 percent of the food they can list it as chicken,corn..or corn,chicken. so it is clear when corn is first,that there is more corn then chicken as opposed to less or even equal amounts. the same applies here. even if the ingredient list was

chicken,chicken meal,sweet potatoes,potatoes.
there would be no guarantee that the sweet potatoes and the potatoes werent both equally significant as the chicken and chicken meal were.
but this would be arranged with those first,since its ideal for ignorant users..since meat first is ideal for grain free buyers.

however the ingredient list looks like this...
Chicken, sweet potatoes, potatoes, chicken meal,

so u can be assured that potatoes overrule chicken meal based on looking just as ingridents. 

now u need to have knowledge about fresh chicken vs chicken meal in dried kibbles. the fresh chciken will lose most of tis weight when dried. this means itll be around ing. 7.
the real ingredient order is..
sweet potatoes, potatoes, chicken meal,chicken

this food is crap


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> BUT .... If potatoes are the 2nd and 3rd ingredient, you know that there is more potato than any other thing. Potato is not a desired ingredient.
> 
> Then you have poultry fat which comes from an unknown source. That is not good. You don't know where that fat came from.
> 
> ...


ketsup =p=p=p


----------

